# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ISTARSKA RODA - forumasice, ima li vas? - 2. dio

## Mukica

ovo je nastavak topica *ISTARSKA RODA - forumasice, ima li vas? - 1. dio* 

evo i popis 37 istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
Danci_Krmed
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
kleine
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
upornamama

----------


## clio180

hvala teta sefice!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## sunca

evo i mene

----------


## upornamama

hej sunca, skud si doma?

----------


## fegusti

eto, za neke nisam znala da su iz najbližeg susjedstva.
baš vas je lijepo pročitati na popisu!   :Love:

----------


## clio180

da, puno njih u potpisu u profilu nisu napisali lokaciju, pa tek kada se sloze neke liste ili pokrene neka tema skuzis da je mozda i iz istoga grada! pozdrav svim istrijankama!   :Bye:

----------


## sunca

Labin  :Smile:

----------


## frangapan

Pula   :Love:

----------


## clio180

ciao frangapan!  :D

----------


## frangapan

Pozdrav svim curama... Nekako mi se činilo da smo mi cure iz Istre u manjni, kad ono...   :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

...ima nas, ima!
pozdrav svima   :Bye:

----------


## upornamama

frangapan, javi nam se i na "puležankama"!

----------


## clio180

*pulezanke*!!! duuuuuuuugo nismo bile na kafi! subota?

----------


## MARIE

I MI BISMO NA TAJ POPIS!!!!

----------


## piplica

I JA SAM PULEŽANKA!

----------


## clio180

ciao *piplica*, nadji nas na pulezankama za kafe!!!

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *41* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
Danci_Krmed
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
kleine
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
sunca
upornamama

popis se siri!!!  :D

----------


## ~sanjam~

Evo i nas  :D .
Pozdrav iz Labina!   :Bye:

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *42* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
Danci_Krmed
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
kleine
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
~sanjam~
sunca
upornamama

i siri!!!  :D

----------


## salen

> evo i popis *42* istarskih forumasica
> 
> ador
> Ana : - )
> Angelina Bell
> bimba iaia
> BusyBee
> clio180
> Danci_Krmed
> ...

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *43* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
Danci_Krmed
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
kleine
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
~sanjam~
sunca
upornamama

i siri!!!  :D

dobro došla salen!!!  :D

----------


## clio180

salen dođi na ovu stranicu:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...1494&start=300

tu se mi iz Pule dogovaramo!!!

----------


## sally

SALLY

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *44* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
Danci_Krmed
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
kleine
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sunca
upornamama

i siri!!!  :D

dobro došla sally!!!   :Bye:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

evo jedno pitanje za puležanke / istrianke općenito:

mi smo otkrile da nam se platnene pelene najbolje peru sa sodom bikarbonom, ali tu blizu mene (savičenta, kanfanar, žminj) ne nalazim pakiranje sode veće od onih malih plavih koji su preskupi i premali.  Da li netko od vas možda zna gdje se može veći paket sode bikarbone (100g+) kupiti u puli ili negdje na našem poluotoku ??

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## litala

getro  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

joj ma sam smotana mogla sam tebe odmah pitati!  drugi put ću odmah uputiti pitanje na pravo mjesto  :Smile:   super sam zadovoljna sa tom sodom i pranje pelena, antonella je počela biti velika i pelene su pomalo smrdile i nikako ih temeljito oprati, ali soda bez deterdženta i sa extra ispiranjem je mrak.

pozdrav iz unutrašnjost  :Smile:

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *46* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
Danci_Krmed
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
kleine
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sunca
upornamama

i siri!!!  :D

dobro došle mantha i Nina_ri!!!   :Bye:

----------


## leela

i ja i ja :D

----------


## fegusti

*leela*, dobrodošla!

kad nas već toliko ima - ima li netko iskustva s ortodontima u istri.
zanima me koliko se čeka u drugim gradovima na aparatić jer se u pu čeka 5 godina :shock:

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *47* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
Danci_Krmed
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sunca
upornamama

i siri!!!  :D

dobro došla leela!!!   :Bye:

----------


## clio180

ajde, ajde, još malo pa 50!!!

----------


## KIKI2

kiki2

----------


## Elly

> Elly


Samo mali ispravak: u zadnje vrijeme uglavnom u Italiji, rijetko u Istri   :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> kad nas već toliko ima - ima li netko iskustva s ortodontima u istri.
> zanima me koliko se čeka u drugim gradovima na aparatić jer se u pu čeka 5 godina :shock:


Ako netko treba informaciju kod koga NE ici u Porecu, posaljite mi PP.   :Grin:

----------


## clio180

> evo i popis *48* istarskih forumasica
> 
> ador
> Ana : - )
> Angelina Bell
> bimba iaia
> BusyBee
> clio180
> Danci_Krmed
> ...

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *48* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
Danci_Krmed
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sunca
upornamama

i siri!!!  :D

dobro došla KIKI2!!!   :Bye:

----------


## daisy

daisy

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *49* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sunca
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D
još malo, još malo!!!

dobro došla daisy!!!   :Bye:

----------


## sir_oliver

prijavljujem se dobrovoljno da budem 50.
onako direkt iz Pule

----------


## fegusti

ja bih te sada upisala, ali ne želim clio uskratiti gušte!  :Grin:

----------


## upornamama

> ja bih te sada upisala, ali ne želim clio uskratiti gušte!


  :Laughing:

----------


## clio180

ma fegusti, pa ti si na listi!!!

baš si me zbunila!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *50* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D
ima nas 50!!!

dobro došla sir_oliver!!!   :Bye: 

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *51* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D

evo još jedne

dobro došla dariuca!!!   :Bye: 

 :D  :D  :D[/quote]

----------


## fegusti

> ima li netko iskustva s ortodontima u istri.
> zanima me koliko se čeka u drugim gradovima na aparatić jer se u pu čeka 5 godina :shock:


jedan ispravak.
u pu su dvije ortodontice. nakon informacije da se kod jedne čeka 5 godina, tražila sam novu uputnicu i dijete odvela drugoj ortodontici. danas smo obavili pregled i za cca godinu dana dolazimo na red za aparatić.
ipak 5 godina čekanja nije jedina opcija! :D

----------


## clio180

a ja mislila da je došla još koja istrijanka!!!   :Laughing:  
fegusti i svih ostali 49 sa liste,   :Kiss:

----------


## Tinchi

I mi smo tu :D  :D

----------


## clio180

opet ja na djelu!!! 

evo i popis *52* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D

evo još jedne

dobro došla Tinchi!!!   :Bye: 

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## clio180

našla još jednu!!!

evo i popis *53* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D

evo još jedne

dobro došla madamare!!!   :Bye: 

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## iva9

I ja sam tu.

----------


## clio180

svakim nas je danom sve više i više!!!
evo i popis *54* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
iva9
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D

dobro došla iva9!!!   :Bye: 

 :D    :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:

----------


## clio180

ja pecam, i pecam!!!

evo i popis *54* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
ula
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D

evo još jedne

dobro došla ula!!!   :Bye: 

 :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:   :Sing:

----------


## Mukica

Cure, 

ima vas jako puno na popisu (jos malo pa ce vas bit vise nego sto ima clanica rode u Zagrebu) i zanima me nesto. 

Koliko od vas je zainteresirano da na bilo koji nacina sudjeluje u rodinim aktivnostima? --> nije nuzno za sve biti clanom da bi se sudjelovalo 

Npr. mozete se javiti na edukaciju sa za savjetnike za AS (kada je bude) pa nakon sto je zavrsite i odradite par pregleda da steknete praksu u vasem gradu moze biti znatno vise pregleda AS godisnje jer ce i savjetnika biti vise... 

Ili se mozete na neki drugi nacin ukljuciti u rodine aktivnosti - mozda samo skidanjem s portala i printanjem obavijesti o MŠD ili nekim drugim aktivnostima u vašem gradu.

----------


## sir_oliver

ja, nažalost, nemam puno vremena. mogla bih se, eventualno, povremeno pridružiti u nekim akcijama, ali to sve ovisi od mog posla.

----------


## clio180

ja pecam, i pecam!!!

evo i popis *55* istarskih forumasica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
ula
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D



 :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:   :Sing:

----------


## erik

Halo evo i mene  :Bye:  
malo mjesto između rovinja i kanfanara   :Smile:

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *56* istarskih forumašica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
erik
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
ula
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D

ćao erik!!!

 :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:   :Sing:

----------


## BusyBee

U Puli je Roda dobila gradska sredstva za provodjenje niza aktivnosti, ali prije svega za podjelu po jedne Rodine puse novorodjenim Pulezanima (u tijeku 2008.). Uz dosadasnji poklon bon (od, cini mi se 500 Kn), patronazne sestre ce malim Pulezanima u ime Grada poklanjati po jednu Rodinu pusu i brosuru o koristenju platnenih pelena.
Takodjer, Grad financira i 4 Male skole dojenja i tiskanje brosura o pp.
Zauzvrat, Roda gradjanima daje niz aktivnosti i radionica koje smo i do sada provodile, ali sad je to ipak malo "sluzbenije".

Evo sto nas ceka u Puli i, mozda, u Rovinju (dio aktivnosti):

*1. Pregledi autosjedalica* 
Siječanj 2008 
Ožujak 2008 
Svibanj 2008 
Srpanj 2008 
Listopad 2008 
+ mozda jedan u Rovinju

*2. Mala skola dojenja* 
Veljača 2008 
Travanj 2008 
Srpanj 2008 
Listopad 2008 

*3. Radionica o platnenim pelenama* 
Ožujak 2008 
Lipanj 2008 
Rujan 2008 
Prosinac 2008 

*4. Obiljezavanje DPZ* (mozda i Rovinj)

*5. Obiljezavanje TD* (mozda i Rovinj)

----------


## bimba iaia

:Klap:  za Pulu   :Yes:

----------


## pomikaki

ja se prijavljujem, ali ne znam za što ću od navedenog biti sposobna, jer sam na porodiljskom s prilično živahnim malim djetetom.
S druge strane bilo bi dobro da me nešto malo izvuče u grad.
Javite mi pa ću pokušati!

----------


## fegusti

veseli me da je grad imao sluha za rodine aktivnosti i što će se rodiljama dijeliti rodina pusa!
možda je to zato što je gradonačelnik mladi tata!  :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

ne znam baš da gradonačelnik o kojem je riječ misli puno o višekratnim pelenama (a ni o bilo čemu drugom   :Ups:   :Grin:  )

----------


## sir_oliver

našla sam jednu ženu koja je zainteresirana za šivanje platnenih i ova radionica je došla kao stvorena za nju.
škola dojenja -  :D  :D

----------


## litala

sir_oliver - radionice o platnenim pelenama su osmisljene tako da se na njima govori o razlozima za koristenje platnenih, o vrstama pelena, o nacinu koristenja (spremanja, pranja, prematanja...), uglavnom - da se zainteresiranima priblize platnene kao moguci i prihvatljiv izbor - tako da to nisu radionice na kojima se "rade" pelene   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

vidiš zanimljivo... bilo bi zgodno da se dijele i upute i krojevi za šivanje platnenih! Zašto da ne? Možda bi se neke žene tako prije odlučile, kad ih moraš naručivati preko pošte na neviđeno i odmah platiti soma i pol kuna to je psihološka barijera. A ovako bi se bar koja odlučila možda koju sašiti pa probati?
Možda fantaziram...  :Embarassed:

----------


## pomikaki

hoće li na tim radionicama biti malo pelena da ih kupim? Nabavila bih si još par komada a ne da mi se opet naručivati...

----------


## sir_oliver

> sir_oliver - radionice o platnenim pelenama su osmisljene tako da se na njima govori o razlozima za koristenje platnenih, o vrstama pelena, o nacinu koristenja (spremanja, pranja, prematanja...), uglavnom - da se zainteresiranima priblize platnene kao moguci i prihvatljiv izbor - tako da to nisu radionice na kojima se "rade" pelene


eh šteta. ali eto, može poslužiti kao ideja. ako ništa drugo ja ću sigurno doći jer sam sigurna da ću ih koristiti. mislim, beba će ih koristiti.

----------


## kailash

> vidiš zanimljivo... bilo bi zgodno da se dijele i upute i krojevi za šivanje platnenih! Zašto da ne? Možda bi se neke žene tako prije odlučile, kad ih moraš naručivati preko pošte na neviđeno i odmah platiti soma i pol kuna to je psihološka barijera. A ovako bi se bar koja odlučila možda koju sašiti pa probati?
> Možda fantaziram...


zašto bi morala dati soma i po kuna :?

----------


## pomikaki

pa koliko koštaju rodine - 85kn, puta oko 20 (ček da izvučem kalkulator   :Grin:  ) =1700kn, onda još zaštitne (ja sam kupila po 110kn komad čini mi se)
A od drugih proizvođača većinom budu i skuplje nego rodine... bude i više nego što sam napisala. Možeš proći jeftinije ako kupiš hm od šivalica s foruma.
Dobro, ja sam to kupovala iz ideoloških razloga, ali normalnim ljudima je lakše svaki mjesec kupovati dva paketa pampersica i ne brinuti je li zemlja okrugla...

----------


## kailash

pa ne moraš kupiti 20 odjednom i to istih...  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

> ne znam baš da gradonačelnik o kojem je riječ misli puno o višekratnim pelenama (a ni o bilo čemu drugom    )


Mislio ili ne, Pula je prva koja je ugostila rodu u gradskoj palaci, pohvalila nas za rad i darovala prvo simbolican iznos kao izraz podrske, a obecali su bili puno vise, sto su i ostvarili ovim programom.
I to direktnim zauzimanjem gradonacelnika i dogradonacelnice.

Inace, kakav god da je, od svih gradskih udruga cujem samo pohvale za to da ima sluha za sve sto se radi i da podrzava puno toga. I zato mi je drazi od prethodnika.  :Smile:

----------


## piplica

Potpisujem BusyBee.

----------


## Ana :-)

Ja mogu pomoći kada god nešto treba  :Smile:  , bilo bi dobro da se nađemo jedan dan pa da se malo dogovorimo oko kojih aktivnosti je pomoć najpotrebnija  :Smile:

----------


## artemida24

evo i nas  :Bye: novi iz istre  :Kiss:

----------


## fegusti

clio, obzirom da ti ažuriraš popis, ubaci *more34*.
ženskica nam je puležanka i rodila je prije par dana.
ne posta puno ali je tu, s nama.

moram je pitati da li je dobila platnenu, danas bi joj trebala doći patronažna.

----------


## clio180

evo fegusti, sada ću. nije me bilo dugo.

u nedjelju je pregled autosjedalica od 10:00-12:00 ispred Mercatora!!!
Dođite!!!
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## BusyBee

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Puli koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati *u nedjelju, 10. veljače 2008. od 10 do 13 sati*, na parkiralištu Mercatora (preko puta dječjeg igrališta).

Pozvani su svi roditelji i budući roditelji. Roditelje koji planiraju doći molimo da ponesu upute proizvođača sjedalice, ako ih imaju, te da dovedu i svoje dijete.

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *57* istarskih forumašica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
artemida24
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
erik
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
more34
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
ula
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D

ćao artemida24 i more34!!!

 :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:   :Sing:

----------


## pomikaki

ne mogu vjerovati... nisam isla par dana na net i propustila sam pregled autosjedalica, a bas sam kupila novu pred tjedan dana!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pliska

Prijateljica je rodila u Puli gdje i živi, 02.02. i patronažna joj je dala samo bon na 500,00 kn, a nije dobila pelenu. 

Što se tiće akcije, sve je više manje u Puli, a meni je to dosta daleko budući da sam iz Umaga. Ovdje, koliko ja znam, nema puno drugih forumašica. Ako ima, neka se jave pa možda možemo nešto org., ako ništa drugo barem ostaviti letke kod gin ili pedijatra/ice.

----------


## BusyBee

Pliska, ako se prijateljica slozi, bilo bi mi jako, jako vazno da mi do ponedjeljka navecer javis barem adresu prijateljice, a ako je ok, i ime i prezime (na pp).
Naime, u utorak smo na sastanku s patronazom (Ivarica i ja) i zeljele bi reci sefici patronaze o ovome, a po ulici bi ona mogla znati o kome se radi.

----------


## BusyBee

o kome se radi... mislim na patronaznu koja je zaduzena

----------


## Pliska

Probati ću je pitati većeras. Znam samo da je to jedna stara patronažna, pred penziju i navodno dosta bezobrazna. I njeno ponašanje bi trebalo reklamirati  :/ 

Naselje je ono iza Mercatora.

----------


## BusyBee

Tenks. Mozda ce i podatak da se radi o podrucju oko Mercatora biti dovoljno da se skuzi koja je.

----------


## fegusti

Moja prijateljica je rodila isto 2.02. i njoj je patronažna uz bon dala i pelenu.

----------


## more34

Fegusti   :Kiss:  . Potvrđujem.Nama patronažna donjela rodinu pelenicu sa popratnim uputama   :Heart:   (mi smo naselje Valdebek). Ali mama se na Rodi već informirala o platnenim pelenama i ima već svoju malu kolekciju, još da se malo uhodamo pa ćemo probati spremljene platnene na maloj guzi. Pozdrav svim istrankama   :Love:  .

----------


## clio180

more34, ti si mi susjeda )ja sam na medulinskoj).  :Smile:  

bb, i ti ćeš dobiti platnenu kada rodiš?!?!!!  :D

----------


## Pliska

Jel podjela platnenih pelena važi i za područje Barbana ili ne? Prijateljica mi treba roditi svaki čas pa da joj znam prenijeti informaciju.

Što se tiće ove iza Mercatora, rekla je da će je pitati idući put kad dođe. Jeste vi šta saznale?

----------


## litala

pliska, pelenu poklanja grad pula svojim novorodjenim sugradjanima. znaci - dobiju je samo bebe ciji roditelji zive na podrucju grada.

----------


## piplica

Malo off topic, ali htjela sam pitati moje puležanke da li imaju za preporučiti neku babysittericu u Puli, dakle ne tetu čuvalicu, nego neku curu/ženu koja bi nam ponekad mogla uskočiti (npr. ako bi MM i ja slučajno poželjeli navečer izići negdje van...  :Wink:  ).

----------


## bebolindra

pozdrav svim istarskim mamama i onima koje će to tek postati!
evo i mene, nove forumašice! vidim da je ovdje jako aktivno! mama sam tromjesečnog sina Svena i nekako smo usamljeni. svaki dan idemo u šetnju, ali nemamo društvo. nalazite li se mame forumašice? šećete li s bebačima zajedno? i mi bismo s vama...

pusa svima

----------


## pomikaki

a gdje se šećeš?

ljudi, znate da sam našla trgovinu u Puli koja ima platnene pelene? Ne znam točnu adresu ali je negdje u jednoj uličici okomito na ul. Sergijevaca, zove se čini mi se "mame i bebe" ali to nisu "mame i bebe" kod Turbolimača. Inače sam baš mislila naručiti malo novih pelena od teta šivalica jer bi me došle puno jeftinije ali sam odlučila da ću dio kupiti u trgovini čisto kao podrška. Inače sam bila tamo pred par mjeseci, mislim da se tada netom otvorila trgovina, pa sam im rekla da nabave platnene i da ću ih ja kupovati, pa moram ispuniti obećanje.

ne znam da li se ovo kosi s nekim pravilima foruma o reklamiranju?   :Saint:   nisu me potplatili...

----------


## Ana :-)

*Bebolindra*, ja i Kailash često šećemo pa možeš sa nama  :Kiss: 


_anchie76 editirala dio koji krsi pravila o komercijalnom oglasavanju_

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *58* istarskih forumašica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
artemida24
Bebolindra
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
erik
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
more34
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
ula
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D

ćao Bebolindra, dobrodošla!!!

 :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:   :Sing:

----------


## bebolindra

pomikaki, mi smo na Vidikovcu pa svaki dan, naravno nismo sada kad je bila ona grozna magla, idemo popreko do piramide, spustimo se kod Tamarisa i cijeli đir do Verudele pa natrag kući.
Ana :Smile:  bit će mi drago da idemo skupa. Vidim da ste na Busoleru, pa pretpostavljam da vi odlazite u šumicu ili?

----------


## KIKI2

Bog!
Evo cure nije me bilo duže vrijeme ako još tražite nekoga da vam se pridruži u akcijama tu sam.  :Heart:

----------


## tulip

Vidim da tu fali malo do 60 pa se prijavljujem, iako sam samo povremeno tamo (u Zg sam ipak dotepenka)! 
driving home for weekend...ako vam uvalim crni letak, to sam ja, pa mi recite da vama ne treba  :Smile:

----------


## Ana :-)

*Bebolindra* ja se šećem svaki dan po busoleru ali u šumu ne ulazim, nekako me strah jer tamo ima dosta narkića :/ 

Ajde cure mogle bi dogovoriti jednu zajedničku šetnju? :D

----------


## upornamama

> Ajde cure mogle bi dogovoriti jednu zajedničku šetnju? :D


Ja sam za! Ali mogu samo popodne radnim danom ili vikendom.

----------


## pomikaki

he, ja ću vidjeti da li ću vam se uklopiti, auto rijetko imam na korištenje tako da kad hoću potegnuti malo dalje to je najčešće busom u centar. Inače sam van grada.

----------


## Ana :-)

*Upornamama* mogle bi za vikend šta se mene tiče :D

----------


## upornamama

Može onda u subotu oko 11h?

----------


## Ana :-)

Može oko 9, u 11 David već spava :/

----------


## upornamama

Uh, Teo oko 9 još spava. Pa kad se David budi da u 11 opet spava?

----------


## Ana :-)

> Uh, Teo oko 9 još spava. Pa kad se David budi da u 11 opet spava?


u 6i30, najkasnije 7  :Grin:

----------


## bebolindra

cure, pliz, pliz, pliz, ajmo u nedjelju, jer u subotu MM, Sven i ja idemo k njegovima na ručak i ne stignem onda jer dojim često pa nema šanse. što se mene tiče može nedjelja kad god. vi se dogovorite pa vam se pridružimo. recimo samo gdje. verudela je totalni kaos subotom i nedjeljom, nema mjesta za parking i cijela pula je tamo. možda da odemo u medulin? što god, nama je ok. ako treba skočiti po neku, nema frke mi imamo veliki auto.

----------


## lionne

Evo i nas iz pule! Drustva za setnju u principu se uvijek nadje ali bi se voljeli upoznati i sa vama ako ste za  :Smile:  

Iz šikića smo ali volimo skitati pa nam je sve dostupno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ana :-)

A ja u nedjelju ne mogu  :Sad:  

A preko tjedna popodne?

*Lionne* ti si mi jako blizu  :Wink:

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *59* istarskih forumašica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
artemida24
Bebolindra
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
erik
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
lionne
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
more34
natasa77
Nina_ri
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
ula
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D

ćao lionne, dobrodošla!!!

 :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:   :Sing: 

mislile ste da me nema? e, tu sam!
završile porezne prijave, ali sada su mi završni računi u điru, pa 
mlao više radim, ali vidim vas i čitam!
veselim se nekom susretu, ali ako nastavi puhati kao sada... :/ 

možete doći svi kud mene!!! napravim muffine, a djeca nek se igraju!!!  :D

----------


## lionne

> *Lionne* ti si mi jako blizu


Aha, da je cesta ljepsa mogle bi se i pjesice naci  :Wink: 

A u djiru eto nakon dugo vremena danas nismo bili, omela nas snijezna mecava  :Shock: 

Ako je koja od vas raspolozena za druzenje mi smo uglavnom slobodni preko tjedna i ujutro i popodne, vikendi su uglavnom obiteljski  :Razz:

----------


## Ana :-)

*Clio* ja bih došla na muffine  :Grin:  , i mogu donijeti kolač od jabuka (onaj od anek)  :Mljac:

----------


## bebolindra

clio, evo i mi ćemo se pridružiti! može? kada? gdje? super mi je da je naša usamljenost rezultirala organizacijom druženja!  :D

----------


## ohana

Pozdrav svima!
Moja devetomjesečna djevojčica i ja bi se pridružile druženju.

----------


## bebolindra

Ohana, pa ti si i tvoj curica ste s Vidikovca, blizu si nam! Možemo u šetnju zajedno! Javi se ako si za...

----------


## bebolindra

Ohana, pa ti si i tvoj curica ste s Vidikovca, blizu si nam! Možemo u šetnju zajedno! Javi se ako si za...

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *60* istarskih forumašica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
artemida24
Bebolindra
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
erik
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
lionne
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
more34
natasa77
Nina_ri
ohana
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
ula
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D

ćao ohana, dobrodošla!!!

 :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:   :Sing: 

evo nas 60!!!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## lionne

Bebolindra, ohana i naravno tko je god jos zainteresiran - hajde da se nadjemo i upoznamo na verudeli ovaj tjedan ako ste za?

Nama je svejedno kada, sve osim četvrtka prijepodne je super  :Smile:

----------


## ohana

Moze!
Samo recite tocno kada i gdje.   :Smile:

----------


## lionne

Hajde prijedlog je srijeda 10ipo verudela, mozda nam se jos netko pridruzi ako procita do tada?!

----------


## Nina_ri

Ja bi vam se rado pridruzila al sam otisla prema rijeckim krajevima da budem blize rodilistu u slucaju da krene ranije  :Smile:  

Ana može pitanje (naravno, ne moras odgovorit), jesi ti nekad radila u trgovini u Sisanu?

----------


## bebolindra

srijeda 10,30 super stvar! vidimo se na Verudeli! najbolje skroz na kraju parkirališta, dolje, ako se slažete.

----------


## tulip

Cure, ajde pogledajte ako niste ovaj topic o pulskom rodilištu:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=58220
Kakva su vaša iskustva, šta ste sve primijetili da tamo ne valja ili konkretnije da nedostaje od opreme i potrošnog materijala? 
Možda bi se moglo nešto organizirati? BusyBee, prosvijetli nas malo?

----------


## Ana :-)

> Ja bi vam se rado pridruzila al sam otisla prema rijeckim krajevima da budem blize rodilistu u slucaju da krene ranije  
> 
> Ana može pitanje (naravno, ne moras odgovorit), jesi ti nekad radila u trgovini u Sisanu?


Ne,samo u turističkoj agenciji u Puli, imam premalo godina za toliko staža  :Laughing:

----------


## Nina_ri

Oprosti ako sam te "postarala" ili uvrijedila, al eto, bila je jedna Ana s Busolera, a ja sklona odmah senzaciju napravit  :Laughing:  

Što se tiče ovog topica o pulskom rodilištu, nažalost ne znam šta fali jer sam prvi put rodila u Ri a i sad se spremam tamo, ali iskustva i dojmovi koje čujem su uglavnom loši. Da bi se trebalo nešto poduzet-trebalo bi svakako. Ne "nešto" već puno više od toga.  :Sad:

----------


## Ana :-)

Jedina Ana sa Busolera može biti od mog muža bivša jer se i ona zvala Ana  :Laughing:

----------


## Nina_ri

Eto ti ipak senzacije  :Grin:   Mislim neznam ju ni ja, već je MM kad je škicao na forum rekao da bi to mogla bit ta Ana. Koja sapunica!! Da ne idemo OT zaključili smo temu-ti nisi ta Ana! Nit je TM instruktor vožnje! 8)

----------


## Ana :-)

Pa jesam :shock: , i muž mi je instruktor vožnje :shock: , ali nisam radila u Šišanu :shock:

----------


## Ana :-)

Oćemo dalje na pp da nas ne viču?  :Grin:

----------


## lionne

> srijeda 10,30 super stvar! vidimo se na Verudeli! najbolje skroz na kraju parkirališta, dolje, ako se slažete.


Yes, odlicno! Ja prijavljujem žutu maramu ili narančasta kolica kao znak prepoznavanja  :Wink:

----------


## BusyBee

> Oćemo dalje na pp da nas ne viču?


Ili na grupni mail.   :Grin:

----------


## galak

Ja mama Istrijanka. Ne iz pule nego iz sredisnje Istre. Nova na rodi a bebacica vec skoro 6 m.  :Smile:

----------


## clio180

evo i popis *61* istarskih forumašica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
artemida24
Bebolindra
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
erik
fegusti
Foška
frangapan
galak
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
lionne
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
more34
natasa77
Nina_ri
ohana
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
ula
upornamama

i širi!!!  :D

ćao galak, dobrodošla!!!

 :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:   :Sing: 

prešli smo 60!!!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## clio180

> Ana :-) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Oćemo dalje na pp da nas ne viču? 
> 
> 
> Ili na grupni mail.


kakav grupni meil? uputstva!

----------


## Mama Medo

> Ja mama Istrijanka. Ne iz pule nego iz sredisnje Istre. Nova na rodi a bebacica vec skoro 6 m.


 :D dobro nam, došla! 
gdje si u središnjoj istri? (može i na pp)
ja sam u Boljunu.

----------


## bebolindra

> bebolindra prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> srijeda 10,30 super stvar! vidimo se na Verudeli! najbolje skroz na kraju parkirališta, dolje, ako se slažete.
> 
> 
> Yes, odlicno! Ja prijavljujem žutu maramu ili narančasta kolica kao znak prepoznavanja


Važi! Vidimo se sutra! :Smile: ))) Eh, da... što u slučaju kišice, a što u slučaju kiše?

----------


## galak

Mi smo blizu Žminja, dosta ima do Boljuna ali sve se da   :Smile:

----------


## lionne

> lionne prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bebolindra prvotno napisa
> ...


Mislim da sam ti poslala svoj broj na pp (prvi put koristim  :Wink: ) 
Sto se tiče mene kišica kao danas nas ne ometa ali ako baš pada ne forsiramo

----------


## Mama Medo

> Mi smo blizu Žminja, dosta ima do Boljuna ali sve se da


ima još forumašica iz okolice žminja!
a mi nekada idemo kod nonića u kanfanar!   :Smile:

----------


## galak

Tko su (osim mene) mame iz okolice žminja??
Mi smo 3 km od kanfanara !

----------


## erik

ja sam iz Putini  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

od ljeta ću i ja biti 3km od Kanfanara, ali s druge strane drage

----------


## galak

> od ljeta ću i ja biti 3km od Kanfanara, ali s druge strane drage





> ja sam iz Putini


Pozdrav mame iz okolice Kanfanara! Cemo morat neki miting organizirat! Mada Kanfanar i nema bas neku setnicu! Di se setate?

----------


## pomikaki

mogao bi piknik kod Dvigrada   :Smile:

----------


## galak

> mogao bi piknik kod Dvigrada


Odlicna ideja  :Grin:  , ali samo u slingu ili marami, jer to bas nije podrucje za kolica!

----------


## Frida

cure, ja samo podsjećam:




> Primjetili smo da se neki topici o podruznicama pocinju koristiti u krive svrhe, pa stavljam ovu opomenu u nadi da ce se topic vratiti na dobar smjer i da necemo morati ukidati podruzne topice.
> 
> Topici o podruznicama su prvenstveno otvoreni da bismo vas informirali sto se desava u podruznicama, da biste vidjeli tko je sve tamo od cura s foruma, da biste se vi mogli prikljuciti i pomoci u nekim akcijama u podruznicama   
> 
> Te teme nisu tu za lokalne razgovore tipa gdje kupiti rukavice za skijanje, cipele na snizenju itd. (karikiram no nadam se da razumijete sto hocu reci).
> 
> Molim da u buducnosti ne bude chatanja, te da zaista topic sluzi svrsi – priblizavanje Rodinih aktivnosti vama

----------


## piplica

Zašto se cure ne bi upoznale?
Vidim da se i po drugim podforumima dogovaraju kavice, ako se ne varam čak i neke moderatorice...  :Wink:

----------


## Tina72

Pozdrav!
Javljam se iz Pule!

----------


## sir_oliver

dobro došla

----------


## BusyBee

Predlazem sastanak 19.4. jedan u Rovinju, kod Rodinog standa povodom Dana planeta Zemlje, a drugi 19.4. u Puli, isti povod. Tocan sat javimo naknadno.
Bit ce nas puno, bit ce super.  :D

----------


## upornamama

> Predlazem sastanak 19.4. jedan u Rovinju, kod Rodinog standa povodom Dana planeta Zemlje, a drugi 19.4. u Puli, isti povod. Tocan sat javimo naknadno.
> Bit ce nas puno, bit ce super.  :D


U Puli kod fontane?

----------


## BusyBee

Je  :Smile:

----------


## upornamama

Može li mi neka dobra Roda donijeti na štand jednu naljepnicu za auto (dijete u autu)? Mijenjam za čokoladu.  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

Moze li koja donijeti i nekoliko rodinih marama na štand u Puli pa da se može izabrati na licu mjesta? Molim lijepo.

----------


## Mama Medo

cure iz okolice kanfanara - nadam se da se 19.4. vidimo na štandu u Rovinju!?   :Smile:

----------


## litala

za naljepnicu cu se potrudit  :Smile:  al marame necemo imati na standu.

imat cemo cijelu lepezu rodinih izdavackih uradaka  :Smile:  

i, naravno, majice i pelene za prodaju   :Smile:

----------


## bimba iaia

> cure iz okolice kanfanara - nadam se da se 19.4. vidimo na štandu u Rovinju!?


Jesmi i mi iz šireeee okolice Kanfanara dobrodošli?    :Wink:

----------


## Mama Medo

> Jesmi i mi iz šireeee okolice Kanfanara dobrodošli?


pa naravno!  :D

----------


## Mama Medo

u Rovinju 19.4. od 9 do 12 sati na Glavnom trgu, ispod sata - vidimo se!!  :D 

(ili u Puli 19.4. od 9 do 12 sati kod fontane na Gradskoj tržnici )

----------


## galak

> cure iz okolice kanfanara - nadam se da se 19.4. vidimo na štandu u Rovinju!?


Ja i moja mala familija sutra putujemo za Zagreb na vikend pa se ne mozemo pridruziti skupovima roda  :Crying or Very sad:  . Meni je bas zao ali iscekivati cemo slijedeća dogadjanja. Poljupci ...

----------


## Mama Medo

> Ja i moja mala familija sutra putujemo za Zagreb na vikend pa se ne mozemo pridruziti skupovima roda  . Meni je bas zao ali iscekivati cemo slijedeća dogadjanja. Poljupci ...


onda možete posjetiti RODE u Zagrebu, 18.4.-20.4. svaki dan od 9 do 20 sati u sklopu Festivala zdravlja u Boćarskom domu   :Wink:

----------


## galak

zna li se već kada će biti pregled autosjedalica u svibnju? Samo u Puli ili i u Rovinju?

----------


## BusyBee

31.5. u 16h "samo" u Puli

----------


## fegusti

Sutra, 21.06.2007. u 11 sati, u akvariumu na verudeli pustaju kornjace u more uz predavanje o morskim kornjacama.

----------


## **Felicity**

i ja sam tu   :Razz:  .... friska 1 tjedan!!!

----------


## clio180

evo i popis 62 istarskih forumašica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
artemida24
Bebolindra
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
erik
fegusti
**Felicity**
Foška
frangapan
galak
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
leela
LeeLoo
lionne
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
more34
natasa77
Nina_ri
ohana
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
ula
upornamama

i širi!!! Very Happy

ćao **Felicity**, dobrodošla!!! 

dugo me nije bilo (imala sam viruse po kompu), ali sam se vratila!   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :D

----------


## lea1

Evo i mi smo tu friški mjesec dana

Pozdrav iz Pule

----------


## piplica

Dobrodošla lea1 i čestitke na prinovi! :D

----------


## clio180

> evo i popis 63 istarskih forumašica
> 
> ador
> Ana : - )
> Angelina Bell
> artemida24
> Bebolindra
> bimba iaia
> BusyBee
> ...

----------


## clio180

evo i popis 63 istarskih forumašica

ador
Ana : - )
Angelina Bell
artemida24
Bebolindra
bimba iaia
BusyBee
clio180
daisy
Danci_Krmed
dariuca
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
erik
fegusti
**Felicity**
Foška
frangapan
galak
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
KIKI2
kleine
lea1
leela
LeeLoo
lionne
litala
loonalee
luna103
lunas
madamare
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
mantha
MARIE
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
more34
natasa77
Nina_ri
ohana
ozut
Pegasus
Pliska
piplica
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
Salen
sally
~sanjam~
sir_oliver
sunca
Tinchi
ula
upornamama

i širi!!! Very Happy

ćao lea1, dobrodošla!!! 

ne vidim dobro u ovo doba noći, pa pišem svašta!

----------


## sorciere

hm, ako zalutam kroz koji dan do fuškulina - jel ima neko u blizini?   :Grin:

----------


## clio180

a gdje je to? :?

----------


## clio180

našla!!!  :D 
52 km od Pule, prema Vrsaru!
a baš bih te voljela upoznati!!!  :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

> našla!!!  :D 
> 52 km od Pule, prema Vrsaru!
> a baš bih te voljela upoznati!!!


a ko ne bi...   :Razz:

----------


## clio180

ma najbolje da se skupimo sve kuriože Istrijanke, pa da joj napravimo tulum dobrodošlice!  :D 
a moram priznati da nisam nikada ni bila u fuškulinu!  8)

----------


## piplica

Ako nosiš super 100 stižem i ja...  :Razz:

----------


## sorciere

> ma najbolje da se skupimo sve kuriože Istrijanke, pa da joj napravimo tulum dobrodošlice!  :D 
> a moram priznati da nisam nikada ni bila u fuškulinu!  8)


oooooo, ja sam tamo provela puuuuno dana... al davnih godina   :Grin:  .. kupala se po hotelskim bazenima, šetala po selima i po poreču... 

btw - sigurno ne znate kako su isprobavali prvi radar na tom području? 

nazvali su direktora jednog hotela, i rekli mu da je u hotelu cirkus - i da se nacrta brzinom svjetlosti... i stali u zasjedu...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> Ako nosiš super 100 stižem i ja...


 :shock: 

pa kaj ti nije došao????

----------


## piplica

NE!!!

----------


## sorciere

> NE!!!


16.03. sam dobila ovakvu poruku:
"Moj frend ide u petaque u Pulu pa će povesti piplici"

ubi me, ne znam pod kojim nickom je forumašica  :/  . da ti pošaljem njenu sliku?   :Grin:

----------


## piplica

Da, trebao je doći, ali je navodno odgodio.

Poslala sam toj curi mail, rekla je da se malo oteglo, ali da će stići.

Nikada mi se poslije nije javila. :/ 

Ne znam kako se ona zove niti koji joj je nick, imam samo njen e-mail.

----------


## sorciere

> Da, trebao je doći, ali je navodno odgodio.
> 
> Poslala sam toj curi mail, rekla je da se malo oteglo, ali da će stići.
> 
> Nikada mi se poslije nije javila. :/ 
> 
> Ne znam kako se ona zove niti koji joj je nick, imam samo njen e-mail.


aj budem ja vidjela kaj se da napraviti   :Wink:  ... sinoć mi je javila da su boce još kod susjede koja ih je podigla od mene   :?

----------


## pomikaki

ja radim relativno blizu fuškulina. Ali stanujem nešto dalje (na više lokacija   :Grin:  ). Ako što trebaš, slobodno pitaj.

----------


## bimba iaia

I ja sam relativno blizu... 8)

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drage istarske forumašice-trudnice, u utorak, 19/08 organiziramo Malu školu dojenja u Gradskoj knjižnici Pula u 10h.  

Detaljnije:  http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=65145

Nadam se da ćete nam se pridružiti   :Love:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Dragi članovi foruma iz Istarske županije, nastavljamo sa jesenskima aktivnosima RODE i najavljujemo *besplatan pregled autosjedalica u nedjelju, 07.09.*

bit će nam drago da nam se pridružite.  Detalje možete pronači na:  http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...688945#1688945

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Dragi članovi foruma iz Istarske županije, nastavljamo sa jesenskima aktivnosima RODE i najavljujemo *besplatan pregled autosjedalica u nedjelju, 07.09.*

bit će nam drago da nam se pridružite.  Detalje možete pronači na:  http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...688945#1688945

----------


## pikapolonca

i mi smo iz Istre (Pula)  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Dragi članovi foruma iz Istarske županije, nastavljamo sa jesenskima aktivnosima RODE i najavljujemo *besplatan pregled autosjedalica u nedjelju, 07.09.*
> 
> bit će nam drago da nam se pridružite.  Detalje možete pronači na:  http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...688945#1688945


moram konačno doći na taj pregled. Strah me samo da će mi netko reći da mi AS ne valja i da kupim drugu  :shock:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

to se meni desilo i bilo nam je koma.  ali kad smo kupili i montirali novu AS mogu reči da samo bili sretni do plafona, pogotovo jer smo bili više nego svijestni razlike između jedne i druge AS.  a ujedno pregled je dobra prilika vidjeti kako druge stolice funkcioniraju u praksi i vidjeti što bi nama pasalo ili ne pasalo.

morat ću i ja donesti svoju AS na pregled, da provjerim da li sam dobro montirala   :Wink:

----------


## clio180

da vas podsjetim na pregled!!!
dođite, dođite, da vas ispregledamo!!!
nedjelja, mercator 9:30 - 11:30!!!
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Danci_Krmed

u zadnji tren javljam, ali eto:


*Pridružite nam se na štandovima povodom tjedna dojenja u PULI, ROVINJU i PAZINU.*


Na štandovima moći ćete dobiti Rodine edukativne letke te kupiti platnene pelene i majice.

Vidimo se!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drage istarske forumašice-trudnice, u subotu, 04/10 organiziramo Malu školu dojenja u Gradskoj knjižnici Pula u 10h. 

Detaljnije: http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2386

Nadam se da ćete nam se pridružiti

----------


## nenaa

A mi smo iz Pazina. Hello!

----------


## clio180

dobronamdošle nenaa!  :D

----------


## fegusti

evo jedna obavijest (za one koje nisu pročitale a moglo bi ih zanimati) o kombiniranom probiru i ranom otkrivanju Downovog i Edwardsovog sindroma u Puli. Objavljeno u Glasu Istre.




> *Ranije otkrivanje Downovog i Edwardsovog sindroma*
> 
> PULA - Od jučer se u Specijalističkoj ginekološkoj ordinaciji dr. Dušana Mišljenovića u Puli može napraviti kombinirani test probira u prvom tromjesečju trudnoće koji omogućuje otkrivanje znatno većeg broja slučajeva Downovog i Edwardsovog sindroma.
> - Kombinacijom istovremenih ultrazvučnih i koncentracija biokemijskih biljega u serumu trudnice te rizika s obzirom na starost trudnice moguće je izračunati statistički rizik, odnosno vjerojatnost u pojedinoj trudnoći za pojavu navedenih trisomija. Dakle, ne radi se o konačnoj dijagnozi, a prednosti ovakvog testa su visoka osjetljivost i specifičnost. Njime je, naime, moguće otkriti oko 90 posto trudnoća s tim sindromima. Uz to, kombinirani test je neinvazivan, a samo pozitivni rezultati bit će upućeni na definitivnu obradu rane biopsije korionskih resica i amniocentezom, kojima se jedino može stopostotno dijagnosticirati trisomija, objasnio je dr. Mišljenović.
> Kombinirani ultrazvučno-biokemijski probir radi se samo u Endokrinološkom laboratoriju Klinike za onkologiju i nuklearnu medicinu KBC-a Sestara milosrdnica u Zagrebu, a u Europi se prakticira već nekoliko godina.

----------


## piplica

Pročitala sam jučer u Glasu istre.
Trebalo bi vidjeti malo iskustva cura koje su do sada odlazile kod njega na 3d UZV, jer je za kombinirani probir jako važno koliko je netko dobar dijagnostičar... :/ 

Inače, cure, baš mi nedostaju naše "puležanke" na pokojnom KSO...
Bile smo nekako više povezane.  :Sad:

----------


## nenaa

> Inače, cure, baš mi nedostaju naše "puležanke" na pokojnom KSO...
> Bile smo nekako više povezane.


Pokojnom   :Laughing:  , malo mi je to smješno.

----------


## piplica

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inače, cure, baš mi nedostaju naše "puležanke" na pokojnom KSO...
> Bile smo nekako više povezane. 
> 
> 
> Pokojnom   , malo mi je to smješno.



Pa jel´ pokojan ili nije?  :Razz:

----------


## nenaa

> Pa jel´ pokojan ili nije?


Pa je, ali smješno mi je to kako si se izrazila.

----------


## Maya_78

cure, šta ima novog za ubuduće (aktivnosti i sl.)?

----------


## boškarin

smijem li se i ja prijaviti forumašicama iz Istre?

----------


## pomikaki

naravno, dobrodošla!

----------


## pomikaki

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...e57abf18b761e0

----------


## mala nada

Ciao svima!Evo i ja sam danas slučajno otkrila ovaj forum pa da vam se pridružim.Kao što piše iz Umaga sam i drago mi je vidjeti da nas toliko ima.

----------


## Pliska

Ajde barem još netko da se prijavio iz Umaga  :D 

Mogle bi kakvu kavicu organizirati i s ove strane Istre   :Raspa:  

Naravno, dobrodošla je cijela Istra  :D

----------


## bimba iaia

:D ja sam ZA

ps :Razz: liska,tek sam sad vidjela da ti se loptica zove Manuel.To ime mi je jedino na lisi za dečka...  :Heart:

----------


## mala nada

Bilo bi lijepo da se sve mi iz istre pokušamo dogovorit za kavu.pa i nismo daleko,naša je Istre mala.  :Smile:

----------


## Pliska

> :D ja sam ZA
> 
> psliska,tek sam sad vidjela da ti se loptica zove Manuel.To ime mi je jedino na lisi za dečka...


To je stariji brat odabrao   :Heart:  

Ajde čim prođe BiNG pada dogovor. Koliko nas ima iz Umaga i okolice?

----------


## mala nada

Koliko sam primjetila većina vas ima djecu.Ja i MM pokušavamo već skoro 2 god pa ništa,ali se i dalje nadamo i hopsamo  :Embarassed:  Upitala sam se da li nisam možda pogriješila pa došla na ovaj forum,da nije on samo za one koje su već mame :? ?

----------


## boškarin

naravno da nije,dobrodošla :D

----------


## Pliska

mala nada, pa šta ne vidiš koliko ih je ovdje i bez djece? Sve ćete vi biti mame i nikada nije prerano za se educirati i družiti   :Love:

----------


## bimba iaia

Mi smo iz šire okolice,ali slažem se s ovim...



> pa i nismo daleko,naša je Istre mala.


Dogovoreno za dogovor poslje NG gužve...
ps:ja idem u Umag kod gin.priv.,pa sam barem jednom mjesečno tamo...

----------


## mala nada

Hvala svima!Poslije Božića i Nove godine ćemo se nać na kavi i šira okolica je pozvana (Novigrad,Poreč,Buje).

----------


## mala nada

I svi drugi koji nam se žele pridružit  :Grin:

----------


## mala nada

Svim forumašicama iz istre želim SRETNU NOVU 2009.GODINU te da vam se ostvare najdraže želje.

----------


## bimba iaia

Ni baš zdravo za trudnice,ali kad će taj kafelić  :Coffee:   ?

----------


## Pliska

Ajde odredite datum. Meni je svejedno jer više manje smo tu. Jedino u nedjelju idemo malo na Platak.

Kolikima je Umag npr. blizu? Ajmo se upisivati:

1. Pliska

----------


## mala nada

Ja sam za samo ne weekendom.

----------


## Pliska

Šta je sad ovo  :?  Nikome se više neda s nama na kavicu?

Ajmo cure, prijavljujte se  :D

----------


## bimba iaia

1.Pliska
2.mala nada
3.bimba iaia

3kafela(za sad) i čaše vode,za suha usta kad krenu čakule...
Mjesto: Umag,(no smoking caffe po vašoj želji ako postoji)
Vrijeme: ? u tjednu...

----------


## mala nada

Gdje se nepuši :?
Pa mogli bi u Centar kafe,u dio gdje se ulazi u knjižnicu,tamo se nepuši.Čini se da smo za sada samo nas 3.Pa se možemo mi nać a druge nam se mogu slobodno pridružit.
Čemo u pon u 18 h?U centar kafeu?

----------


## boškarin

Kad vam bude usput Pula, javite se,ima nas joooš!  :Grin:

----------


## Pliska

> Gdje se nepuši :?
> Pa mogli bi u Centar kafe,u dio gdje se ulazi u knjižnicu,tamo se nepuši.Čini se da smo za sada samo nas 3.Pa se možemo mi nać a druge nam se mogu slobodno pridružit.
> Čemo u pon u 18 h?U centar kafeu?


Centar čini mi se ne radi. U Luki se isto ne puši. Može onda Luka u pon u 18h.

----------


## mala nada

Pisalo je da nerade do 16.1.U sub je radila.

----------


## bimba iaia

Meni je svejedno,i onako ne znam di je to,tj koji se kako zove.
Parkiram u centru pa se javim.
Ok,pon u 18h.

----------


## mala nada

Bimba iaia ja cu se parkirat kod bolnice jer se tamo može naći parking u to doba.Ako želiš mogu te tamo pričekat?Znas gdje je bolnica?

----------


## Pliska

Onda može centar caffe'.

Ja isto parkiram kod bolnice pa se možemo tamo naći u 18 ispred Pinocchia. Ja imam ili narančasta kolica ili takav sling pa me lako prepoznati  :D

----------


## bimba iaia

Mislim da znam di je bolnica. vidimo se.  :Love:

----------


## melani

evo još jedne, slučajno otkrila ovaj forum, inače naturalizirana istrijanka  :Smile:

----------


## MARIE

[quote="bimba iaia"]
Unesem se tu na listu "UMAG", ali nažalost nikako ne mogu slijedeći tjedan (snijeg), pa se nadam da će biti još tih kafela.
1.Pliska
2.mala nada
3.bimba iaia
4. MARIE

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drage forumašice i forumaši,

*pozivamo vas na besplatan pregled autosjedalica koji će se održati u NEDJELJU, 01. VELJAČE 2009. od 10-12h na parkiralištu Mercator centra u Puli.*

Molimo vas da donesete sa sobom autosjedalicu, upute za korištenje iste (ako ih imate) te po mogućnosti i dijete koje koristi tu sjedalicu.

Očekujemo vas  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

:D  :D  :D 

drugi vikend, dakle?
Ovaj put moram stići (svaki put mi nešto drugo uleti)
upute nisam sigurna da ću naći  :/

----------


## nenaa

Ajoj, a ja imam sajam vjenčanja. Ali potrudit ću se.

----------


## boškarin

I ja ću se potruditi   :Heart:

----------


## beberonka

ehehej i ja sam tu al vas nisam  vidjela,iz Rovinja smo,pa ajmo na kafe :Smile: bar :Smile: nisam uspjela skuziti ko je sve iz Rovinja

----------


## mala nada

Dobro došla beberonka!
U pon.26.1.u 18 h nalazimo se na kavi u Umagu.Mjesto sastanka na parkingu kod bolnice kod pinokija.Pa ako stigneš pridruži nam se.

----------


## beberonka

Bolje vas nasla :Smile: a kava,smrc,ostali smo na jednom autu a muz je pretezno u njemu,tako da tesko,al ako...odlucite pit kavu u Rovinju vidimo se sigurno :Smile: a u medju vremenu bi rovinjezanke mogle da se jave pa da se vidimo u al ponteu ,ima djeciji kutak a mozda ga uvedu i u adriatiku pa dok se djeca igraju mi da ....

----------


## bimba iaia

Mislim da je današnji kafelić u Umagu nažalost odgođen   :/  (barem za mene)

----------


## mala nada

Da odgođen.Ćemo se naći nekom drugom prilikom.   :Kiss:

----------


## TANJA1982

:Bye:  Ima nas,ima jos....Evo i mene kog vas...

----------


## bimba iaia

Dobrodošla!

----------


## Pliska

Dobrodošla Tanja1982   :Smile:  

I ti si nam blizu za kavicu  :D

----------


## bimba iaia

Pliska,ti je pasalo?  :Love:  
Ben,ko ste se sve tornale sa sniga i ko mo sve zdrave...moremo provat opet se dogovarat...
Znači ne vikendom,a ja ne bi ni tako kasno,raje popodne...mjesto  može isto...

----------


## mala nada

*Bimba iaia* ja jedan dan radim ujutro do 13 h,a jedan popodne do 16.30.Dok ručamo od 17 h sam sloboda.A kad ujutro radim od 13 sam slobodna do 15,pa doman ručak kuhat.

----------


## bimba iaia

10.2.oko 17h? ( *mala nada* u 16.30 imam pregled pa si naštimavam   :Grin:   kako radiš taj dan?)

----------


## mala nada

Može.Ako dođe do promjena do tada javim.

----------


## Pliska

Može i meni  :D 

Je pasalo da, ali uz kutiju klavocina  :/

----------


## mala nada

Drage moje!Da li ste nešto jučer 10.2. zaboravile?!E da dogovorenu  kavicu.Ja bila na dogovorenom mjestu,parkingu od bolnice,15 min i vratila se kući.

----------


## Pliska

Ja moram priznati da sam zaboravila pa me bimba iaia nazvala i podsjetila. Ona se malo više zadržala kod gin pa je bila tamo oko 17.20 (tad me i nazvala). Na kraju sam se ja spustila do grada i obavile smo druženje   :Heart:  

mala nada, daj mi pošalji tvoj broj moba da drugi put ne bude zabuna.

Oprosti još jednom, moja greška   :Embarassed:

----------


## bimba iaia

:Predaja:  ja sam kriva jer sam kasnila i jer nisam podsjetila Plisku na vrijeme i jer nemam tvoj br.mob.  :Embarassed:  
Imaš pp. i kafe drugi put.  :Kiss:

----------


## Pliska

Nova kavica sutra popodne  :D  Ajmo cure, koja je za?

Ja i bimba iaia smo za, a tko će nam se još pridružiti?

----------


## Pliska

Onda cure, jel paše svima u 17 h kod kina. Kavica je u centar caffeu.

Ima li još zainteresiranih?

----------


## bimba iaia

:Yes:

----------


## mašenka

Ubacite i mene na popis istrijanki ( iako sam novopečena i forumašica i istrijanka   :Wink:  ) ?

----------


## cvjetiććć

EVO JOŠ JEDNE "ISTARSKE RODE"   :D

----------


## Pliska

Dobro nam došle cure !!!  :D

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Puli* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

*Pregled će se održati u nedjelju, 29.3.2009. na parkiralištu Mercator Centra u Puli.*

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.  Pozivamo i buduće roditelje da donesu svoje autosjedalice na pregled da bismo vam pokazali kako prevoziti svoje dijete na najsigurniji način od najranije dobi.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u nedjelju 29.3. u Puli.


*Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!*

----------


## Danci_Krmed

U subotu, *04.04. 2009. u Gradskoj knjižnici i čitaonici Pula*, Kandlerova 39, održat će se *Mala škola dojenja*

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

Početak radionice je u 10 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata.
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika *obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 098 962 17 99.*
Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Radionica o platnenim pelenama u Puli

U *petak, 24. travnja, s početkom u 17:00 sati*, u prostorijama Zelene Istre (3. kat Kulturnog centra Karlo Rojc) u Puli održat će se *radionica o platnenim pelenama.*

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke platnenih pelena raznih proizvođača.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 681 33 55.

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji i ove godine obilježava Dan planeta Zemlje u 8 hrvatskih gradova. *U Istri ćemo dan našeg planeta slaviti u Rovinju, Puli i Pazinu*. Pozivamo vas zato da nam se pridružite  a mi ćemo vas upoznati  s prednostima modernih platnenih pelena  i s našom Rodinom pusom. 

*U Rovinju vas dočekujemo 18. travnja od 10-12 sati*, na Trgu maršala Tita (glavni gradski trg, ispod sata), u Pazinu, 25. travnja od 10-12 sati na glavnom gradskom trgu ispred prolaza za na tržnicu, a u Puli 23.04. od 10-12 sati na Gradskoj tržnici (kraj fontane) zajedno s Udrugom Zelena Istra koja će promovirati kampanju “Plastično nije fantastično” te Udrugom Merlin koja će vas naučiti kako da svoju  ''najdražu staru odjeću'' pretvorite u ''najdražu torbu za špežu''.  *Na štandovima posjetitelji će imati priliku dobiti rodine letke o dojenju i kupiti proizvode koji potiču rad Udruge kao što su majce za djecu i odrasle, platnene torbe i platnene pelene.*

Možda recesija i nije tako loša stvar za naš planet. Roditelji moraju paziti na troškove, a odlukom za platnene pelene pridonose ne samo svojem džepu, nego također čuvaju okoliš od opasnog i teško razgradivog otpada – jednokratnih pelena. Prosječna cijena jednokratnih pelena za jedno dijete je oko 8500 kn, a cijena platnenih pelena zajedno s 2 godine održavanja je oko 3500 kn. Odlukom za platnene pelene ne štede samo roditelji. Odlaganje jednokratnih pelena košta lokalne zajednice u Hrvatskoj oko 8 milijuna kuna. 

Sve zainteresirane za korištenje platnenih pelena pozivamo u petak, 24. travnja, s početkom u 17:00 sati, u prostorije Zelene Istre (3. kat Kulturnog centra Karlo Rojc)  u Puli gdje će se održati Rodina radionica o platnenim pelenama.  Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 681 33 55.

*Rovinježi dođite u što većem broju!*

----------


## bimba iaia

> *Rovinježi dođite u što većem broju*


Ma ne samo Rovinježi...provat ćemo svi dojt   :Wink:

----------


## Mama Medo

za Istrijane koji su propustili štand u Rovinju prošle subote i štand u Puli u srijedu još jedna prilika da vidite nove Rodine pelene i brošure, torbe i ostalo i... kupite pelene i proizvode vezane uz njih po 10% sniženoj cijeni! 

Pazin - subota, 25. travnja na glavnom gradskom trgu od 10 do 12 sati 

vidimo se!  :D

----------


## Danci_Krmed

drage istrijanke, biste pogledale sljedeći topic o aktivnostima za djecu preko ljeta i dale mi koji koristan savjet?  http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...042357#2042357

tnx   :Love:

----------


## mirja

podizem topik i "upisujem" se i ja u listu istrijanki  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

evo mene opet, pogledajte http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...074001#2074001 možda mi netko može pomoći

----------


## upornamama

Kad će opet biti štand u Puli?

----------


## kailash

3.10.2009.

----------


## upornamama

kailash, hvala.
Hoćeš ti biti na štandu? Nešto bih se ožicala da mi sačuvaš jer dok se mi spremimo, sve se proda...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Puli koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

*Pregled će se održati u nedjelju, 27. rujna 2009. u Puli od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Mercator centra Pula.*

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.

----------


## kailash

> kailash, hvala.
> Hoćeš ti biti na štandu? Nešto bih se ožicala da mi sačuvaš jer dok se mi spremimo, sve se proda...


bit ću, vidimo se   :Smile:

----------


## piplica

Da li na štandu mi koje smo ove godine rodile možemo podignuti Rodinu pusu?  Što trebamo donijeti, rodni list ili?

----------


## BusyBee

Ako imas prebivaliste u Puli, mozes preuzeti.
Treba ti rodni list i osobna.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*U srijedu 21.10.2009. u Gradskoj knjižnici i čitaonici u Puli, održat će se radionica o dojenju.*

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

Početak radionice je u 15 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata.

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 098 435-447.

Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

sutra (nedjelja) imamo sastanak podružnice u Merkatoru u Puli i 10h (obično budemo tamo gdje su igre za djecu u restoranu), ako nam se netko želi pridružiti i sudjelovati u planiranju aktivnosti do kraja godine i one za 2010. pridružite nam se  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Pregled autosjedalica u Buzetu*

U *subotu 21.11.2009. od 11 do 13 sati, u vrtiću Grdelin, u Buzetu* u organizaciji Ministarstva unutarnjih poslova - Prometne policije i udruge Obitelji osoba stradalih u prometu, članovi Udruge RODA održat će prezentaciju pravilne uporabe dječjih autosjedalica za djecu različitog uzrasta.

Tom prilikom bit će izvršena kontrola ispravnosti dječjih autosjedalica u svim vozilima koja budu tog dana pred vrtićem.

Ako je moguće, molimo donesite sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te dovedite i vaše dijete.

----------


## pomikaki

Zgodno, Buzet za promjenu  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

hehe, ptice se sada sele na jug a mi na sjever  :Wink:   baš se veselim novim okruženjem za pregled sa buzećanima!

----------


## lionne

U petak, *27. studenog, s početkom u 17:00 sati*, u prostorijama Zelene Istre (3. kat Kulturnog centra Karlo Rojc) u Puli održat će se *Radionica o platnenim pelenama*. 

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 

*Ovom prilikom pozivamo pulske rodilje iz 2009. da dođu na radionicu preuzeti jedan primjerak Rodine puse koju im Grad Pula daruje u suradnji s Udrugom Roda, a u sklopu projekta Rodina pusa Puli. Molimo rodilje da sa sobom ponesu dokument kojim će potvrditi da su rodile u 2009. i da su s područja Pule*

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 681 33 55. 

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## fegusti

da li je sutra (nedjelja, 29.11.) na merkatorovom parkiralištu u puli pregled as?

----------


## fegusti

sorry, vidim sada na portalu da je objavljano da jeste! :D

----------


## Mellyca

Evo sad sam tek skuzila ovaj topic pa da se i ja javim na listu istrijanki - tocnije Vodnjan  :D

----------


## rokolina

evo i mene   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

dobrodošle   :Love:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*U subotu, 19. prosinca 2009. s početkom u 13 sati, u prostorijama Zelene Istre (3. kat kulturnog centra Karlo Rojc) u Puli, održat će se Rodina radionica o dojenju - Mala škola dojenja.*

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

Početak radionice je u 13 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika *obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 098 435-447.*

Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

*Ovom prilikom pozivamo pulske rodilje iz 2009. godine da dođu na radionicu preuzeti jedan primjerak Rodine puse koju im Grad Pula daruje u suradnji s Udrugom Roda, a u sklopu projekta Rodina pusa Puli. Molimo rodilje da sa sobom ponesu dokument kojim će potvrditi da su rodile u 2009. i da su s područja Pule.*

----------


## Danci_Krmed

radionica je otkazana zbog vremenskih neprilika u Puli i Istri općenito.  javit ću kad će biti, do tada dragi moji istrijani i istrijanke, uživajte u snijegu!

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Eto - ja sam tu isto nova. Inače sam iz Zagreba, ali već 3 godine živim u Rovinju, a radim u Vrsaru..
SVakako me zanimaju radionice dojenja i možda nešto u vezi platnenih pelena - pa kad bude...
Dotad pozdrav svima   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

Dobrodošla   :Kiss:

----------


## bijelko

Evo i mene.... Slavonka u Puli!

----------


## agaco

I mene... Dalmatinka u Puli  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ovu vijest stavljam rano za vas koji volite planirati unaprijed:

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Puli koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

*Pregled će se održati u nedjelju, 21. ožujka 2010. u Puli od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Mercator centra Pula.*

Posebno pozivamo buduće roditelje da dođu na pregled sa kupljenom autosjedalicom da im pokažemo kako se pravilno montira - sigurno u autosjedalici iz rodilišta!

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice i vaše dijete.

----------


## kailash

Počele su prijave za Rodine radionice za trudnice u Puli :Very Happy: !



http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/539...rudnice-u-Puli!

----------


## Snekica

evo i mene... iz Pule...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Puležanke i puležani, *ovu subotu, 24. travnja* udruga RODA održat će *tradicionalan štand pored fontane na tržnici u Puli od 10-12h.*  Na štandu ćete moći vidjeti, opipati i kupiti rodine platnene pelene i majice i podružiti se sa simpatićnim tetama u fuksija majicama  :Wink: 

Mame koje su rodile u 2009. godini koje još nisu podigle rodinu platnenu pelenu u sklopu projekta Grada Pule i Udruge RODA - Rodina pusa zemlji moći će to napraviti na štandu uz djetetov rodni list i potvrdu o prebivalištu.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Zaboravila sam nešto dodati!!

Puležanke i puležani, *povodom Dana planeta Zemlje ovu subotu, 24. travnja* udruga RODA održat će *tradicionalan štand pored fontane na tržnici u Puli od 10-12h.* Na štandu ćete moći vidjeti, opipati i kupiti rodine platnene pelene i majice i podružiti se sa simpatićnim ljudima u fuksija majicama 

Mame koje su rodile u 2009. godini koje još nisu podigle rodinu platnenu pelenu u sklopu projekta Grada Pule i Udruge RODA - Rodina pusa zemlji moći će to napraviti na štandu uz djetetov rodni list i potvrdu o prebivalištu.

U tjednu nakon štanda, točnije u *petak, 30. travnja održat ćemo i Radionicu o platnenim pelenama u prostorijama Zelene Istre u Kulturnom centru Karlo Rojc u Puli od 17,30 do 19,00*.  Zbog ograničeni broj mjesta molimo vas da se *prijavite na broj 098 962 1799*.  Radionica je besplatna.

Očekujemo vas!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*
*
*Mala škola dojenja - PULA
*
*
*
   U *subotu, 04. prosinca 2010*. u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije u *Puli*, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja), *održat će se radionica o dojenju*.
   Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
*Početak* radionice je *u 10 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 



Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona  091 22 77 233.

   Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

drage istrijanke koje koriste Facebook,

Istarska roda ima svoju FB stranicu!  http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/...65663990137947

lajkajte nas i da biste dobile obavjesti o lokalnim događajima

----------


## Sumskovoce

još jedna istrijanka  :Very Happy:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

treba mi preporuka za pedijatra, ako možete škicnuti:  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62280-p...99#post1781699

----------


## Snekica

Ako je netko za kafe, javite se!
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63462-I...oljetna-kavica

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Mala škola dojenja  - PULA
*
U *subotu, 12. ožujka 2011*. u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije u *Puli*, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja), *održat će se radionica o dojenju*.
Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je *u 10 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 

*Prijava dolaska je obavezna jer je broj sudionika ograničen.  Možete se prijaviti SMS-om na broj 091 22 77 233 ili na e-mail istra@roda.hr.*


Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Mala škola dojenja je SUTRA!  Ima još mjesta, prijavite se SMS-om na broj 091 22 77 233 ili na e-mail istra@roda.hr.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

i ja se javljam na popis Istarskih forumašica. teško mi je pratiti teme na forumu jer nema one mogućžnoati da pregledam svoje postove i označene teme. ili možda ima al ja ne znam

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Drage Istarske Rode da li znate kakvu tetu čuvalicu u Puli da je kvalitetna, od povjerenja, da radi sa djecom, možda pedagog ili odgojiteljica?

----------


## lionne

*Radionica o platnenim pelenama u Puli*


*U četvrtak 28. travnja 2011. s početkom u 17:30 sati*, u prostorijama Zelene Istre (3. kat Kulturnog centra Karlo Rojc) *u Puli*, održat će se besplatna radionica o platnenim pelenama koju će voditi članice Udruge RODA, iskusne korisnice modernih platnenih pelena. 
Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 

*Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak prijavite na broj telefona 098/435-447*.
Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Mi prijavljeni, dolazimo.

----------


## lionne

Super pčelice, vidimo se sutra  :Smile: 
Mjesta ima još, hajde cure naprijed sa prijavama!

----------


## redprincess

Ja bih vrlo rado došla, ali mi termin tako kasno popodne nikako ne odgovara za doći s malenom... možda neki drugi put.
Vidjela sam pretprošle subote na tržnici vaš štand, koliko često imate tako nešto u Puli?

----------


## lionne

Baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Ako se ipak uspiješ organizirati ti navrati
I štand i radionica budu u principu dva puta godišnje

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

u puli je bilo super. iako sam dosta znala otprije neke sam stvari nove uspjela naučiti i saznati.
konačno sam odlučila o tome kako ću, koji broj i koje pelene uzeti. za početak nešto od Rode, nešto flafi ili natura ili tako nešto... 
za sada samo par univerzalnih komada i sigurnih uboda.

----------


## lionne

Jako mi je drago da ti je bilo korisno Majo  :Smile:

----------


## sleepless

I ja sam htjela doći pa nije uspjelo... Drago mi je da je bilo super. Ali i bez toga sam odlučila i već nabavljam pelene s web shop-ova i od teta šivalica.  :Smile: )

----------


## lionne

Odlično  :Smile: 
Ako ti ipak zatreba neki savjet javi nam se!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

@lionne _ svakako, valjda će biti još rodinih akcija i događaja, a tko zna di se možemo vidjeti.

@sleepless _ kakva su ti iskustva sa tetama šivalicama? ja sam prije par godina za kolegicu naručila  sling od nje.
kakve su pelene i kojih još teta ima?
vidjela sam na njuškalu da ima pelenica što se dosta povoljno prodaju od teta.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ja nisam stigla na pregled autosjedalica u Puli, a trebalo bi mi pogledati starost inih.
Tko je, od ROda savjetnica za autosjedalice, zainteresiran za polasatno savjetovanje i kavu?

----------


## Snekica

Hy, ako ste zainteresirane voljela bi da pratite ovu temu i da nam se javite pa da nas naučite nekim stvarima ili samo da popijemo kafelić u dobrom društvu  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

30.06. u 17h u Puli održat će se Mala škola dojenja... .zainteresirane zabilježite datum, detalje će uskoro  :Wink:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

U četvrtak, 30. lipnja 2011. s početkom u 17 sati, u prostorijama Obiteljskog centra Istarske županije, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja) u Puli, održat će se Rodina radionica o dojenju - Mala škola dojenja. 

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
Početak radionice je u 17 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. Prijava dolaska je obavezna jer je broj sudionika ograničen.  Možete se prijaviti SMS-om na broj 098 962 1799 ili na e-mail istra@roda.hr.

Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ako bi netko od istarskih forumašica mogla odnjeti koju obavjest o Maloj školi dojenja u bilo koju ginekološku ambulantu u Puli ovaj tjedan neka mi se javi na pp, pošaljem file, vi isprintate i kad stignete odnesete na oglasnu ploču kod ginića.  hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Mala škola je bila super, koje dobre vibre od simpatičnih trudnica  :Heart: 

Nego, na ulazu u OCIŽ vidjela sam plakat za predavanje Jespera Juula u Bujama 04.07. i ne mogu da ne podijelim sa drugima jer je pravi gušt tog čovijeka slušati.  Evo linka:
http://www.ziid.hr/

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Zanima me da li znate koji je postupak prijeve djeteta, ako je dijete rođeno u Rijeci a prebivalište bi mu prijevili u Puli. Točnije koja od vas je rodila u drugom gradu i na koji mup idem nakon što otac i ja u Rijeci (ili već gradu di je rođeno ) prijavimo dijete i dobijemo papire za dalje.

Osim toga zanima me di je u Rijeci matični ured?? 
Mogu li to obaviti po odlasku iz bolnice ili moramo doći naknadno ali unutar 30 dn??

----------


## Danci_Krmed

riječko rodilište pošalje dokumente u riječki matični ured (ili ured bilo kojeg grada gdje rodiš)

vi možete unutar x dana potražiti u pulskom uredu izvadak iz matice rođenih (dobro je da prođe barem 7 dana da stignu papiri iz rodilišta u matični, pogotovo ako su u điru neki blagdani ili neradni dani).  onda u puli potpišete i ti i otac da ste suglasni oko imena, platite pristojbe i oni pošalju ti rodni list doma.  ovo zadnje ovisi od ureda do ureda, neki kažu da platiš i da će ti poslati poštom a drugi kažu da se vratiš za par dana po rodni list.

sve ti to treba za prijavu na HZZO, što ti treba za prijavu kod pedijatra / pregled kad beba ima mjesec dana.  e naći pedijatra u puli, to je posebna avantura jer ne znam tko prima (ali karma nam je to platila tako da imamo super privatnu pedijatricu na lungomare), a možda vam je i zgodnije ako vam obiteljski liječnik želi uzeti dijete u svoju ordinaciju.  treba vidjeti i razmisliti što želite po tom pitanju.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

kad se dijete rodi dakle morate dobiti rodni list da biste onda prijavili ga na HZZO (to se napravi preko firme od jednog od roditelja na kojeg će dijete biti prijavljeno, uglavnom se isplati da dijete bude prijavljeno da roditelja koji ima veća primanja zbog porezne olakšice ali to morate vidjeti i naravno može se mijenjati; papir 'prijava' koje ti daje firma je dosta za prvi pregled kod liječnika), i prebivalište prijaviti na MUP (ako niste vlasnici nekretnine / nekretnina ne glasi na vas treba vam suglasnost vlasnika da dijete ima tu adresu kao prebivalište) te pitati JMBG na MUP i na poreznu pitati da se odredi OIB (ponekad OIB i JMBG su već na rodnom listu, tim bolje jedan posao manje).

Sve to može otac djeteta, ja sam u oba slučaja samo išla u najbliži matični ured (u mom slučaju Rovinj), potpisala sa suprugom da smo suglasni oko ime djeteta, ostalo je mm sam kad je rodni list došao poštom.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Mala škola dojenja - PULA
*
U *utorak**, 13. rujna 2011*. u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije u *Puli*, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja), *održat će se radionica o dojenju*.
  Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je *u 17 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 091 22 77 239 ili na mail istra@roda.hr


  Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Evo ga!! Dolaze nove generacije trudnica i beba!! Ja ću do 13tog svoje odradititi.  :Wink:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

hop!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Objavljujemo da ce se zadnji ovogodisnji sastanak  Rode odrzati u nedjelju, 4.12. u 10 sati u Mercatoru, kraj igraonice  (unutarnje). 
Malo cemo se druziti i proveseliti, raspraviti okvirno aktivnosti za  sljedecu godinu i, nadamo se, okupiti i nove clanice.

Veselimo se zajednickom druzenju.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

khm, to vrijedi za istru, ne  :Wink:

----------


## lionne

U četvrtak, 22. prosinca 2011. s početkom u 10 sati, u prostorijama Obiteljskog centra Istarske županije, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja) u Puli, održat će se  Rodina radionica o dojenju - *Mala škola dojenja*.  

 Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri. Početak radionice je u 10 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. Prijava dolaska je obavezna jer je broj sudionika ograničen. Možete se prijaviti SMS-om na broj 098 280 600. 

Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

preporuke za stolara trebam, kuhinja

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

> preporuke za stolara trebam, kuhinja


podižem.

----------


## Snekica

Na pp.

----------


## lionne

*U četvrtak, 29. ožujka 2012.* s početkom u 10 sati, u prostorijama Obiteljskog centra Istarske županije, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja) u Puli, održat će se Rodina radionica o dojenju - *Mala škola dojenja*. 

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri. Početak radionice je u 10 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. Prijava dolaska je obavezna jer je broj sudionika ograničen. Možete se prijaviti SMS-om na broj 098 280 600. 
Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drage Istrijanke,

Trebala bih ići u Zagreb jedan dan između 28. i 30.05. na jedan dan, ako ide neka od vas za ZG iz Istre ili obrnuto autom molim vas nek mi se javi na pp.

Tnx  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drage trudnice,

U četvrtak 28.06. u 9,30 održat će se Mala škola  dojenja u Puli, u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije, Vidikovac 7  (zgrada vodotornja).

Radionica je besplatna, traje otprilike 2  sata i proći ćemo sve i svašta vezano za dojenje, plus imati dovoljno  vremena za pitanja i razgovor o česta pitanja i probleme u dojenju.   Imam i prekrasnu bebu-lutku na kojoj ćete isprobati razne položaje  dojenja  :Smile: 

Prijavite se na istra@roda.hr, meni na pp ili pak na  FB stranici Roda Istra.  U prijavi navedite svoje ime i prezime i broj  telefona/mobitela da vas možemo kontaktirati ako se nešto desi da moramo  otkazati Malu školu.

Pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri, a organičene smo na 15 polaznica/ka pa prijavite se što prije!

I da, najvažnije, Obiteljski centar ima klimu  :Smile: 

(ako vas još nisam namamila da dođete, nastojat ću ispeći nešto fino za pogrickat na pauzi  :Wink: )

----------


## Snekica

Hoćete li nam se pridružiti na kavici?
Biti će nam drago vidjeti vas!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*PAZIN*
16. kolovoza u 19h u pazinskom kaštelu puležanka koja živi na Bali   Elena Skoko predstaviti će svoju knjigu "Memoirs of a Singing Birth" o   svom porodu u porodiljnom centru na Baliju u sklopu festivala Sedam dana   stvaranja.

 Detalji kroz par dana, za sada si bilježite datum,  knjiga je vrlo  posebna i daje potpuno novu sliku o tome kakvi trudnoća i  porod mogu  biti.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Detalji:

Elena Skoko predstavlja knjigu Memoirs of a Singing Birth
Pazin (Kaštel), Sedam dana stvaranja
Četvrtak, 16. kolovoza 2012., 20 sati

Elena  Skoko je pjevačica, spisateljica i mama koja živi nomadskim životom  između Balija i Rima. Zajedno sa svojim partnerom Robom Bluebirdom  osnovala je blues bend Bluebird & Skoko s kojim nastupa diljem  svijeta. Rodom iz Hrvatske, autorica je na osobnom životnom iskustvu  zasnovala svoj umjetnički izričaj i put samospoznaje. Nakon iskustva  ekstatičnog poroda, Elena se posvetila širenju vizije svijetlog i  svjesnog poroda slaveći taj   čin kao važnu inicijaciju u svijet majčinstva.

Romantična,  inspirativna, informirana - knjiga Memoirs of a Singing Birth promijenit  će vašu percepciju o porodu. Priča u kojoj se trudnoća i rađanje  doživljavaju kao moćni životni obred. Svjedočenje koje opisuje kako se  strah prevodi u pjesmu, a bol pretvara u muziku. Egzotično traganje za  idealnim porodom koje će vas odvesti na otok Bali i uvesti u njegove  tradicije. Putovanje koje vodi kroz zamršene mreže porođaja u zapadnoj  kulturi do prijateljstva s primaljom i pjesnikinjom Ibu Robin Lim.  Knjiga detaljno opisuje praksu “lotus birtha”, ne-rezanja pupčane vrpce.  Intrigantna i iskrena, ova mala knjiga je ponajviše ljubavna priča  jedne žene, njenog muškarca i njihove kćerke. Pisana jednostavnim  jezikom i direktna, pročita se u jednu noć i potiče vas da sanjate. 

Elena Skoko ispričati će svoju priču u okviru festivala Sedam dana  stvaranja u Pazinu, 16. kolovoza u 20 sati na Kaštelu. Na kraju priče,  Bluebird & Skoko će otpjevati pjesmu uz koju se rodila njihova  kćerka. 
 Više o knjizi i autorici možete saznati na njenom blogu www.singingbirth.blogspot.com i na Facebook stranici www.facebook.com/singingbirth.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

PULA - pokretanje grupe solidarne razmjene

*U ponedjeljak, 13. kolovoza, u 17 sati u prostorijama  Planinarskog društva "Glas Istre" u Puli (43 Istarske divizije) održat  će se radionica o grupi solidarne razmjene.* 		  		 				 		 		 		17-18 h - Uvod: Što su to grupe solidarne razmjene, što dobivamo udruživanjem i primjeri iz svijeta
18-19 h - Mogućnosti organizacije i praktični savjeti
19-20 h - Predstavljanje primjera GSRijeda i Roda-GSR iz Zagreba
*Utorak, 14. kolovoza*
17-20 h - inicijalni sastanak vaše grupe gdje ćemo vam pomoći u prvim koracima
Pauze bi radili prema potrebi.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ako niste stigle u Pazin na predstavljanje knjige, evo prilike u PULI  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/events/113344348813029/

----------


## galicia

i ja sam istarska forumašica!  :Smile: 
voljela bih dobiti informacije o rodinim radionicama u Puli ove i sljedeće godine! hvalaaaaa!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Indi

Drage žene, dođite na besplatnu projekciju dokumentarac *Sloboda poroda* čije će se projekcija održati na sljedećim mjestima:
RIJEKA, Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa) u 19,30 sati
 PULA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39 u 18 sati
 RAB, Hotel Arbiana, Obala Petra Krešimira u 18 sati

 Film „Sloboda porodu“ progovara o kršenju temeljnih ljudskih prava tijekom toga osobitoga i važnoga trenutka. 
U šezdesetminutnom dokumentarcu vodeći svjetski stručnjaci zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska prava pozivaju 
na kampanju koja zahtijeva radikalne promjene u ophođenju spram rodilja.   Hermine Hayes-Klein, američka odvjetnica i organizatorica 
nedavno održane konferencije o porodu („Human Rights in Childbirth“) ističe: “Način na koji se odvija porod u velikom broju 
zemalja je izuzetno problematičan. Milijuni trudnica podvrgnute su nepotrebnim farmaceutskim i kirurškim intervencijama 
za koje i liječnici priznaju da se čine iz financijskih razloga ili zbog  osobnog komoditeta. Žene širom svijeta počinju shvaćati 
da porod ne mora i ne smije biti takav. Omalovažavanje i zlostavljanje nisu neizbježna cijena sigurnosti.”

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Da ne ispadne da se sve dešava u Zagrebu ili u Puli, evo upravo sad smo potvrdile još jednu projekciju u *POREČU*!  20.09., Gradska knjižnica u 18 sati!!!

----------


## Indi

Došao je dan projekcije.  
Dođi te i pogledajte film "Sloboda porodu"! :Very Happy:

----------


## kunigunda

Evo jos jedne novopecene Istarske Rode! Dolazim na projekciju u Porecu, najbliza mi je. Inace, na sjeveru sam u brdima iza Buja.

----------


## vatra86

i ja, i ja sam istarska forumasica!!!!!  :Laughing: 
pozz!!!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Mala škola dojenja  - PULA
*
U *srijedu, 31. listopada 2012*. u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije u *Puli*, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja), *održat će se radionica o dojenju*.

Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je *u 10 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 

*Prijava dolaska je obavezna jer je broj sudionika ograničen.  Možete se prijaviti SMS-om na broj 098 962 1799 ili na e-mail istra@roda.hr.*

----------


## lionne

*Mala škola dojenja - PULA
*
U *srijedu, 19. prosinca 2012*. u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije u *Puli*, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja), *održat će se radionica o dojenju*.

Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je *u 10 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 

*Prijava dolaska je obavezna jer je broj sudionika ograničen. Možete se prijaviti SMS-om na broj 098 364 657

Vidimo se*

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Udruga Roda ove će godine obilježiti Dan žena  projekcijama filma The Face of Birth (Lice poroda) koje će se održati  diljem Hrvatske. 

 U Istri će se održati tri projekcije, u Puli, Pazinu i Poreču, u petak 8. ožujka.  Ulaz je besplatan!

*PAZIN*, Društvo Naša djeca, 154. Brigade Hrvatske vojske bb (kompleks bivše vojarne), 18,30 sati

*POREČ*, Gradska knjižnica Poreč - dječji odjel, Trg Marafor 3, 18,30 sati

*PULA*, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39, 17,30 sati

----------


## Danci_Krmed

hop!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Nažalost, nisam pratila i nisam se sjetila da je na dan žena.

eto...

nadala sam se da ćeš me smsnut vezano za taj film, al nisam dovoljno naglasila da sam trudna i da mi mozak uopće ne radi. tek sam prestala raditi i primila se robice i sobice za bebu a još imam posla na projektu. to je maksimum na koji mogu misliti iskreno.

e sad sam baš žalosna

oće biti koja još projekcija, ima li negdje na netu?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ja imam film doduše bez titlova možemo se čut

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

možemo. titlovi nema veze. njemački eng sve je ok, jedino možda slovenski ne bi razumjela.

----------


## srecha

Pozdrav forumasice! Evo mene da se i ovdje javim. Pročitala sam na nekoj od tema da Rode posuđuju baby watcher. Pa me zanimalo da Li postoji kakva mogućnost da ga i ja u Istri posudim na tjedan-dva? Sada sam u 24 tjednu a od početka trudnoće paranoji nikad kraja... Bila bi zahvalna za bilo kakvu informaciju! Hvala!

----------


## vatra86

mozes pitati tu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/21255-k...18#post2354618
ili http://forum.roda.hr/threads/32896-Baby-Watcher

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Porečanke i porečani, u vašem gradu se organizira Grupa solidarne razmjene!

Detalji https://www.facebook.com/events/397231483709506/

----------


## Snekica

Drage moje, pozivam vas na kafe!  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74689-I...70#post2417470

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*PULA
Mala škola dojenja u srpnju

Drage trudnice, buduće mame i budući očevi, pozivamo vas u  Obiteljski centar, Vidikovac 7 u Puli, na radionici u  organizaciji udruge Roda, pod nazivom Mala škola dojenja. Radionicu vode  Rodine savjetnice, a u svrhu pomoći pri dojenju. Radionica će se  održati u utorak 02. srpnja 2013. od 17 do 19 sati.

 Zainteresirane molimo da se prijave na sljedeće kontakte:
istra@roda.hr ili na broj telefona 098 962 1799
lorena.maric@ociz.hr ili na broj telefona Obiteljskog centra: 391 425
*

----------


## lionne

*PULA - Mala škola dojenja, 25.09.2014. u 17h*

*U četvrtak, 25. rujna u 17 sati, u Gradskoj knjižnici i čitaonici u Puli*, Kandlerova 39, održat će se Mala škola dojenja.
Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri (partnera je također potrebno prijaviti za sudjelovanje).
*Početak* radionice je *u 17 sati*, *predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata*.
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionica/ka molimo da se obavezno prijavite na broj telefona 098 280 600.
Radionica je besplatna, veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## KarloVita

Evo drage moje forumašice obavještavam Vas da danas u Pazinu u 17h započinje tečaj prve pomoći za djecu. Bit će to u prostorijama Crvenog križa i besplatan je, pa ako nekog zanima bilo bi nam drago da dođe!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

KarloVita, u buduće kad bude tako nešto gratis na području Istre, javi mi se sa PP da stavimo i na FB stranicu Roda Istra.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Sutra i preksutra se u Puli u Dom branitelja održava sajam Pazi što jedeš.

Bit će eko-izlagači, zanimljiva predavanja i općenito dobra vibra. Dvije rodine savjetnice za dojenje imat će predavanje, a za vas kojih zanima prehrana u vrtićima i školama sutra je okrugli stol na tu temu u 10 sati.

Vidimo se!

http://www.glasistre.hr/vijesti/pula...u-istri-480760

----------

